# I need help identifying this noise...



## icemyster (May 2, 2019)

2006 Nissan Murano SL

We bought it new, and it has been making a whining noise for a while now. We service the car like clock work, and have brought up the noise to the mechanic, and he says it never makes the noise for him. It sounds like a high pitched whine from a fan, but I have no idea what's making it. I'm also not super technical when it comes to car engines, so that's why I'm asking for help.

It is loudest through the passenger side front wheel well. I stuck my phone in the wheel well and was able to record it, but since this is my first post, I can't include the link to the video. I can message it to anyone who thinks they can help me figure this out.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## K in Iowa (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Ice. Welcome to the forum.

A little more info would be helpful. 

Does the wining noise vary with engine speed? 

Is it present all the time, or just when the vehicle is moving? ( I'm guessing you didn't stick your phone in the wheel well when you were moving, but...)

Does the wining noise vary with road speed?

How many miles/km on the vehicle?

K


----------

